# DSL Help



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

I need some help trying to pin down what it causing my latency to go sky high. This only happens about once an hour and I have yet to find a pattern to this madness. I have replaced the modem, installed new cat-5 cable from the NID to the modem. I can replicate this on multiple computers, including a centurylink tech's laptop (he was stumped by the way). Any idea's would be appreciated.










Sync Rate: 12127/892 Kbps
PPP Type: PPPoE
LCP State: UP
IPCP State: UP
Authentication Failures: 0
Session Time: 1 Days, 23H:22M:28S
Packets Sent: 1381634
Packets Received: 153687
Modem Uptime: 5 Days, 4H:50M:19S

Broadband Status
DSL Link Status
Broadband Mode Setting: ADSL2+
Broadband Negotiated Mode: ADSL2+
DSL Link Uptime: 5 Days, 4H:49M:45S
Retrains: 1
Retrains in Last 24 Hours: 0
Loss of Power Link Failures: 0
Loss of Signal Link Failure: 0
Loss of Margin Link Failure: 0
Link Train Errors: 0
Unavailable Seconds: 17
Estimated Loop Length: N/A
Un-Canceled Echo: N/A

Transport Status
VPI: 0
VCI: 32
ATM QoS class: UBR
MTU Size: 1500
Packets Sent: 1381634
Packets Received: 153687
Error Packets Sent: 0
Error Packets Received: 0
30 Minute Discarded Packets Upstream: 0
30 Minute Discarded Packets Downstream: 0

Channel Status
Channel Type: Interleaved
Near End CRC Errors: 0
Far End CRC: 0
30 Minute Near End CRC: 0
30 Minute Far End CRC: 0
Near End RS FEC: 0
Far End RS FEC: 0
30 Minute Near End FEC: 260
30 Minutes Far End FEC: 0

Levels Downstream Upstream
SNR: 32 dB 28 dB
Attenuation: 3 dB 1 dB


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ask Century-Link to move you to another DSLAM and see if that gets the kinks out.
I had a customer with similar, only worse, issues last Summer.
I had to PROVE to CL that is was on their side.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I used pingutil to show them the drops.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/pingutil/


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

There's something wrong with that DSLAM. 2 second latency first 3 hops out? Whoa.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

I love the email response from them.

"honestly this line is never going to be perfect. If you are looking for more stability I would recommend a T1 line or something other than a $45/mo residential DSL line. At least with a T1 it’s dedicated from the box and usually doesn’t suffer the same fluctuations as other services."

I guess that this is just normal and everybody's connection does this :nono2:


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Marlin Guy said:


> I used pingutil to show them the drops.
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pingutil/


Here is my "normal" responses from that program:

Reply from 173.194.33.50: bytes=32 time=62ms
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=52.5ms
Reply from 65.120.142.14: bytes=32 time=58.4ms
Reply from 173.194.33.50: bytes=32 time=62.6ms
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=52.2ms
Reply from 65.120.142.14: bytes=32 time=57.8ms
Reply from 173.194.33.50: bytes=32 time=63ms
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=488.7ms
Reply from 65.120.142.14: bytes=32 time=553.3ms
Reply from 173.194.33.50: bytes=32 time=843.9ms
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=1259.4ms
Reply from 65.120.142.14: bytes=32 time=1326.9ms
Reply from 173.194.33.50: bytes=32 time=1646.1ms
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=1996.8ms
Reply from 65.120.142.14: bytes=32 time=1995.4ms
Request timed out to host google.com
Request timed out to host yahoo.com
Request timed out to host 65.120.142.14
Request timed out to host google.com
Request timed out to host yahoo.com
Request timed out to host 65.120.142.14
Request timed out to host google.com
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=1844.4ms
Reply from 65.120.142.14: bytes=32 time=1734.6ms
Reply from 173.194.33.50: bytes=32 time=793.1ms
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=790.8ms
Reply from 65.120.142.14: bytes=32 time=802ms
Reply from 173.194.33.50: bytes=32 time=1564.1ms
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=1626.7ms
Reply from 65.120.142.14: bytes=32 time=1651.1ms
Request timed out to host google.com
Request timed out to host yahoo.com
Request timed out to host 65.120.142.14
Request timed out to host google.com
Request timed out to host yahoo.com
Request timed out to host 65.120.142.14
Request timed out to host google.com
Request timed out to host yahoo.com
Request timed out to host 65.120.142.14
Request timed out to host google.com
Request timed out to host yahoo.com
Request timed out to host 65.120.142.14
Request timed out to host google.com
Request timed out to host yahoo.com
Request timed out to host 65.120.142.14
Request timed out to host google.com
Request timed out to host yahoo.com
Request timed out to host 65.120.142.14
Request timed out to host google.com
Request timed out to host yahoo.com
Request timed out to host 65.120.142.14
Request timed out to host google.com
Request timed out to host yahoo.com
Request timed out to host 65.120.142.14
Request timed out to host google.com
Request timed out to host yahoo.com
Request timed out to host 65.120.142.14
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=414.4ms
Reply from 173.194.33.50: bytes=32 time=562.8ms
Reply from 65.120.142.14: bytes=32 time=377.5ms
Reply from 173.194.33.50: bytes=32 time=62.5ms
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=52.3ms
Reply from 65.120.142.14: bytes=32 time=58.3ms
Reply from 173.194.33.50: bytes=32 time=62.5ms
Reply from 72.30.2.43: bytes=32 time=52.3ms


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

That's nearly identical to what ours was dong last year.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Marlin Guy said:


> That's nearly identical to what ours was dong last year.


What was done to fix your connection?


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Dumb question..Did you recently have your pairs swapped out? (telephone line)They may have replaced it with a pair that has "bridge tap" which in laymans terms is "extra wire" on telephone line when a pair (of copper wires) is used to service 2 locations.(its possible they forgot to remove). It sounds like (based on your symptoms) that your current copper pairs maybe "too long" (thus causing latency)for DSL service but would work just fine for regular telephone service..just a thought..also if you have caller id ..does it work all the time?


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

"juan ellitinez" said:


> Dumb question..Did you recently have your pairs swapped out? (telephone line)They may have replaced it with a pair that has "bridge tap" which in laymans terms is "extra wire" on telephone line when a pair (of copper wires) is used to service 2 locations.(its possible they forgot to remove). It sounds like (based on your symptoms) that your current copper pairs maybe "too long" (thus causing latency)for DSL service but would work just fine for regular telephone service..just a thought..also if you have caller id ..does it work all the time?


No bridge on the line & I'm about 500ft from a fiber dslam so distance is not a problem. If you look at my line stats I posted, they are about as good as you can get. Also I don't have traditional telephone service with them.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Do you know how big the trunk to the DSLAM is? One of your "neighbors" could be downloading a movie and hogging all the bandwidth. It really does sound like the DSL tech (on the Phone) knows the answer and maybe just maybe they have oversold DSL service for your particular neighborhood. The trunk could be anywhere from a T-1 to a OC-3 depending how "cheap" the DSL buildout was


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

kiknwing said:


> What was done to fix your connection?


They moved us to another DSLAM.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

juan ellitinez said:


> Do you know how big the trunk to the DSLAM is? One of your "neighbors" could be downloading a movie and hogging all the bandwidth. It really does sound like the DSL tech (on the Phone) knows the answer and maybe just maybe they have oversold DSL service for your particular neighborhood. The trunk could be anywhere from a T-1 to a OC-3 depending how "cheap" the DSL buildout was


There are two possible DSLAMS that I can get service from, one is T1 and the other is fiber (can't be any more specific then that). I don't think that it is over sold because I have not had a drop in speed, my samknows router confirms that. But it does log that my latency spikes.

I currently get service from the fiber Dslam because they have the 12 & 20mbps plans on that, and the T1 serves 1.5 & 7mpbs.

When I had a tech out to take a look at the lines, he said I got a used adsl2 dlsam from when they upgraded another dslam to VDSL that is 3 blocks away and that my dslam is getting up there in age (about 7 years old). The tech said if I could get proof that it was going south that he could get it replaced, but here is the kicker. When centurylink bought Qwest, the tech's very good benefit package went away, so they gave all of the tech's a choice, leave now with your old package or stay and go with ours. My tech left and so I'm out on that front. I have tried to bring this up with other techs, but none can replace it because my local's office budget was cut by almost 80%. And because I'm not an emergency, I'm not getting a new dslam in a long time. I was told that if I can get more people to complain about this, they would swap it out but that's going no where.

And with the stunt I had with comcast, they no longer want to return to install internet, I'm stuck with centurylink. I just with that my city back in 2001 would not have shot down the utopia ftth project.


----------



## TalkToQwest (Mar 10, 2009)

kiknwing we have your info and took a look at it and will have a tech out to check the port 9:30-1:30 Monday to work on it and test it. You will not need to be home during this outside visit.

thanks, 
Centurylink Help Team


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

TalkToQwest said:


> kiknwing we have your info and took a look at it and will have a tech out to check the port 9:30-1:30 Monday to work on it and test it. You will not need to be home during this outside visit.
> 
> thanks,
> Centurylink Help Team


Oops... Make sure that this was not cancelled. I got an email about an hour before you posted here and I forwarded the email to someone in the boise office thinking there was a mistake. I contacted billing earlier in the day and thought somehow someone hit the wrong button.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Wow, someone from your ISP is actively watching these boards for customer service issues? :eek2::lol:


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

klang said:


> Wow, someone from your ISP is actively watching these boards for customer service issues? :eek2::lol:


The sad (some might view this scary) part is that they know who I am. Excuse me as I have check my house for bugs and format my computers hard drives.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

And I thought it was fixed, guess not...










FYI, I have a 12mbps connection


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

kiknwing said:


> FYI, I have a 12mbps connection


FYI, no you don't. :sure:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

klang said:


> Wow, someone from your ISP is actively watching these boards for customer service issues? :eek2::lol:


Two posts in two years! The first was a reply to my qHome question. The Mods need to change their name to "TalkToCenturyLink"



machavez00 said:


> I noticed something new tonight when I received a call. Instead of the usual caller ID pop up, I saw a large Qwest logo. When I pressed menu I now have voice-mail/caller ID option. When I select it I am taken to a PIG screen that allows me to access my Qwest phone features. The voice mail screen asks for my PIN. I'm going to call the house and leave a voice mail to see how it works. I also have access to my outgoing calls as well as the usual incoming calls. Has any else stumbled onto this?





TalkToQwest said:


> Hi machavez00 - Sounds like you have qHome. It is a fantastic feature for Qwest connected home users! I have posted a link to the user guide for more info:
> www. qwest. com / residential / products / qhome / qHome_user_guide.pdf
> 
> If you need more assistance please send us your account info at [email protected] or visit us @TalkToQwest on Twitter.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Quick update:

The supervisor in my area is interested in this problem because he has never seen this before. So they are doing a new line drop to my house to see if that fixes it on monday.


----------



## stumpie (Sep 7, 2006)

Have you tried to change your DNS server. You might try to change to opendns. It helps with a lot of problems link this. Charlie


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

stumpie said:


> Have you tried to change your DNS server. You might try to change to opendns. It helps with a lot of problems link this. Charlie


Right now I'm using google's dns servers. Problem occurs on all dns server's I try.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

kiknwing,
You have ADSL2 service and are using the Q1000? 


> Broadband Status
> DSL Link Status
> Broadband Mode Setting: ADSL2+
> Broadband Negotiated Mode: ADSL2+


 The Q1000 is a VDSL2 modem. I have the one my sister was using after Qwest shut down their Choice TV/internet service. (she moved into my mom's where they still have ADSL2) I haven't been able to get it to connect. I have the same level Qwest/CenturyLink internet, but it's ADSL2. I was hoping to get it to work because it has gigabit Ethernet, as does my iMac and PS3.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

machavez00 said:


> kiknwing,
> You have ADSL2 service and are using the Q1000?
> 
> The Q1000 is a VDSL2 modem. I have the one my sister was using after Qwest shut down their Choice TV/internet service. (she moved into my mom's where they still have ADSL2) I haven't been able to get it to connect. I have the same level Qwest/CenturyLink internet, but it's ADSL2. I was hoping to get it to work because it has gigabit Ethernet, as does my iMac and PS3.


I use to have a pk5000 and it was doing the same thing that the Q1000 is doing. A tech swapped out my pk5000 for the Q1000(also tried a Q1000z, Q100, and a M1000), also actiontec has on their website that the Q1000 is adsl2 backwards compatible.

Here is the list of things that have been ruled out as the cause:
My computers/virus (my samknows router is picking up the same thing my computer & modem are telling me and I just reformatted and reinstalled windows 7)
Inside wiring (replaced with this)
Modem (replaced 101 times)
Dslam port (replaced and moved 6 times)
Outside NID (replaced)


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Tech came out and installed a new wire to my house. Though it improved my line stats, it has not helped the latency problem. The central office is now monitoring my connection 24/7 to see what is going on.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Anyone know what would cause jitter on the line? Looking at my samknows router reports, jitter is high on the upload side, not the download side.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Called in today when it was happening, and got my favorite response of all time: "I think that it's your directv receivers getting some kind of update". :nono2:


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Let me guess, all this fuss because you cant frag bad guys fast enough with the high latency, right?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Let me guess, all this fuss because you cant frag bad guys fast enough with the high latency, right?


If he's still getting latency of 2 seconds, it certainly is worth getting fixed, whether it's online gaming or not.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

"CCarncross" said:


> Let me guess, all this fuss because you cant frag bad guys fast enough with the high latency, right?


Latency is important in a number of things: voip, remote desktop. And how high it is now, general web browsing is impossible because servers start to time you out.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, I can't imagine trying to work on one of my Citrix servers with that kind of latency.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Mystery Solved: Everybody on my dslam started to have this problem and they were able to see it, so they are dispatching a tech out on Saturday to replace the Dslam.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

If you're lucky they will install a VDSL2 DSLAM


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

"machavez00" said:


> If you're lucky they will install a VDSL2 DSLAM


They came today and no upgrade for my area. But at least I no longer have a latency issue.


----------

